# xl2bb



## ozbeachbum

Hi all,
I have just upgraded to Windows 11 and dowloaded xl2bb, however I get a warning message that Microsoft has disabled macros due to the certificate not being trusted.
Therefore xl2bb does not work.
Any advice to solve this issue would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## MARK858

Try...

Either put the file in a trusted location or right click the file, click properties, on the General tab near the bottom see if you have an unblock checkbox, if you do then click it.


----------



## ozbeachbum

Thanks Mark,
Checking the unblock box did the trick.
Dave.


----------



## MARK858

You're welcome. Please note that this is covered in the XL2BB instructions if you click the link in the Note below in the actual instructions.











						XL2BB - Excel Range to BBCode
					

Excel 'mini-sheet' in messages - XL2BB  Although experts prefer to read your description and question instead of working in your actual file to solve your problem, there are times that it is difficult to explain an issue without providing actual...




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## ozbeachbum

Hi Mark,
I had the download and install instructions, I had copied them of the site previously, I missed the article from Jon Peltier.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## MARK858

No problem


----------



## ozbeachbum

Thank you.
Apologies if I troubled you.
Dave.


----------



## ozbeachbum

Hi Mark,
As mentioned your advice to unblock the Add-in worked as the mini sheet button was no longer greyed out, however when I use it, the copy does not paste into the thread, and the clipboard is empty, even though a message saying Mini Sheet copied successfully appears.
I can't find reference to the issue any where.
Any suggestions.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## MARK858

@smozgur didn't I see something about this issue somewhere? Any ideas?


----------



## smozgur

xl2BB
					

I am out of ideas. I will ask further afield.




					www.mrexcel.com
				





MARK858 said:


> @smozgur didn't I see something about this issue somewhere? Any ideas?


You are right, Mark. It has been discussed here:








						xl2BB
					

Hi, my xl2bb is not pasting data to mr.excel or to anywhere.  Copy data with xl2bb, but nothing is pasting in mr.excel post, or in where in my laptop. I'm using office 365.




					www.mrexcel.com
				




And particularly in this post that I sent in the same thread:








						xl2BB
					

I am out of ideas. I will ask further afield.




					www.mrexcel.com
				




@ozbeachbum: If you could take a look at the thread above then you'll see It is not an XL2BB-related problem directly as I was able to find that the same problem has been reported many times on the web. I believe it is something about Windows/Office shared clipboard, but not able to find a cure for that (and I doubt there is one), in fact, I can't even reproduce it on my computer(s).


----------



## ozbeachbum

Thanks so much for all your effort.


----------

